
Mobile operators to install biometric system, hike SIM verification fee - Ash-k
http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english-online/business/17-Sep-2013/mobile-operators-to-install-biometric-system-hike-sim-verification-fee
======
Ash-k
Is this future in every country ?

